# Shower not getting hot enough



## Mickr (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to view my questions.

I have a shower in my master bathroom that just isn't getting hot enough. The water in the sink is hot enough so I don't think it's the water heater. 

It's a shower only unit and the fixtures are Delta. The handle starts off at about 6 O'clock and you turn it counter clock wise to about the 11:30 position and then it stops. The problem is that the hot water doesn't start until about the 12:00 position so the water never gets hot enough.

Is there a way to change this so the handle will go further to the left so more hot water comes out? If so how? 

Thanks


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Some shower handles have a limiter on them that keeps the handle from being hit and making the water too hot and burning the person.

This was in response to a law suit so the put this in so you can have luke warm showers.

I call it the John Edwards Syndrome since he make his millions suing people and companies.

The way to fix this is to remove the handle, pull off the plate and there is a small set screw in there that you can adjust to make it move farther around and will let in more hot water.

Disclaimer: I am not responsible for any burns that might occur from this information. If the reader does this they do so at their own risk and any injuries resulting from such modifications are done so with full discloser that severe injury may result.

The reader promises to not sue me or the Diychatroom for any injuries that resulted in the modification of the shower control in question.

I suppose that even with that disclaimer John Edwards could sue me and win. And this moron wanted to be President...give me a break.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

I think MG is right about the limiter for your valve, but most newer Delta valves that I have installed do not use a set screw, but rather a notched plastic piece behind the handle. This link may help you:

http://www.deltafaucet.com/customersupport/faq/Water+Temperature/


----------



## Mickr (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks so much guys! I was able to adjust my shower and I now have hot water again.

My wife will be pleased. Thanks!


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Round The House said:


> Thanks so much guys! I was able to adjust my shower and I now have hot water again.
> 
> My wife will be pleased. Thanks!


Cool.

Just remember. No suing allowed. :laughing:


----------

